

Can anyone explain why TechCrunch decided to delete this comment? - technito

The post was in reference to the author not being impressed with many of the startups he was hearing about which he said was due to a lack of ambition.<p>I left a comment, but, to my surprise, I revisit the page to find that TC had deleted it.<p>Here was word for word the comment I left:<p>"But this article was 2/3's of the way written. I suppose I will finish it for you, since the subliminal reasoning for this, should you attempt to elucidate further yourself, may leave you at unease with your colleagues.<p>You've identified the real problem: the lack of ambition, but, you didn't diagnose why this came to be. Is it possible that this was an inadvertent result of the culture created through the consumption of tech media-- which is primarily click driven?<p>When the ecosystem is click driven we inevitably have a much greater frequency of startups being covered-- which means even if the startup is doing nothing new and/or the technology is rather unimpressive[1] they will still get coverage as long as the on-demand hype machine abides by the brands/names that are attached. It's become to easy and what we are witnessing is simply complacency.<p>The bills need to be paid, this is a reality that unfortunately you can't avert-- it's just unfortunate that when this done at such a frequency, potency is diluted and the inadvertent result is a greater the likelihood the companies that are doing more dynamic things fall through the cracks, creating a subpar standard to aspire to that isn't producing the optimal results of what the space is capable of.<p>I don't know man-- sometimes I just wish that monetary prevalence didn't always take precedence. Now I'm digressing to utopia..."<p>[1] edited- original post read impressive-- but was should have read unimpressive.<p>So, question is-- why was this comment deleted?
======
technito
here is link to article: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/how-to-disrupt-
petty-inconv...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/how-to-disrupt-petty-
inconveniences/)

and here is the link to the comment on facebook which is still viewable, but
as you will see not viewable on the post itself:
<https://www.facebook.com/pages/Technito/258151947609961>

------
Empro
Because it's TechCrunch.

